# Endoscopic Foreign Body Removal From Nose



## daknaack (Aug 24, 2010)

Hello!
I am unsure what code to use to represent the removal of a foreign body from the nose when it is performed using a rigid endoscope.  The doctor basically just manipulated the foreign body out, so there were no incisions involved.  Would I just use code 31231?


----------



## jackjones62 (Aug 25, 2010)

Seems to me you would want to get paid for the foreign body removal as well; I would bill the 30300 and 31231; I am assuming this was done in the office.


Jennifer
CT ENT


----------



## daknaack (Aug 26, 2010)

Thank you for the help!


----------

